# Fat burners.



## PureMuscle (Feb 15, 2010)

Please move this to the correct section if i have posted this on the wrong one. Im abit of a newbie so just a few questions.

Got abit of fat around my gut and need it shifting. I do regular excercise and my diet isnt too bad so just need that extra little bit of help. For the last month ive been on the t6 fat burners which have worked alright. Im looking to try some new fat burners. My questions to you are..

1) if there was any fat burner you would suggest, what would it be, and why?

2) im looking into getting lipo 6 black. Any suggestions/reviews?

3) Im looking at getting this specific one ..http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lipo-Black-Blocker-Ultra-Bottles/dp/B0055T2LG2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1330017500&sr=8-2

It comes with 'carb blocker ultra' can someone explain what this is and weather its worth getting?

Cheers to the people who help me out and thanks in advance!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

What's your diet like at present? Could you give us an example day? Not sure on the "carb blocker" however most carb blockers tend to be a bit pants....in terms of fat burners, Warrior Blaze has had excellent reviews and is slightly better value than the Lipo 6 and has had better reviews from what we've seen over here:

http://www.saxperience.com/forum/showthread.php?p=5804359#post5804359

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Warrior-blaze-m4701388.aspx

http://www.ugm.org.uk/topic/16505-warrior-blaze/

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/153435-warrior-blaze-review.html

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/307432_10150320243385488_349975870487_8230326_860316733_n.jpg

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/317314_10150327552115488_349975870487_8273693_616034924_n.jpg

http://www.forum.powerbody.co.uk/topic/208-warrior-blaze/

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/156323-any-one-tried-warrior-blaze.html


----------



## allnatural923 (Oct 13, 2011)

Diet is definitely the biggest thing. You need to make sure you have that component down to really see the results that you're looking for. Plus, nothing targets fat (spot reduction is a myth) or "shifts it around"; as you lean out, you lose fat everywhere, just might take a little more time for the midsection to come in.

Once you have that down, stuff like dexaprine is a solid choice. As long you're ok with stimulants, it's a great product and I swear by it (using it for contest rep right now). That, or an ECA stack would work.

If you don't want stimulants, try something like tt-33, which is an uncoupler and helps the body release fatty acids from adipose to be used for energy. That, or something like T3 or Reduction PM by controlled labs. Any of those should help given that your diet is on point


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

allnatural923 said:


> Diet is definitely the biggest thing. You need to make sure you have that component down to really see the results that you're looking for. Plus, nothing targets fat (spot reduction is a myth) or "shifts it around"; as you lean out, you lose fat everywhere, just might take a little more time for the midsection to come in.


Not disagreeing with you really, as I agree *aiming* for spot reduction is pointless.....however I remember reading a study showing it did work. The effect of focusing on spot reduction however was next to pointless as you needed to do thousands of reps for that area to get 5% more fat burning in that area lol. I think from memory they tested it out by having guys do thousands of leg extensions on one leg, and none on the other, and measuring bodyfat afterwards.


----------



## PureMuscle (Feb 15, 2010)

BB is there any way i could try/have a free sample? ATM still hearing lipo 6 is really good but now in 2 minds of which one to get. I did try PM'ing you but doesnt look like i can. Youd say to stay away from carb blockers then?

Thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Diet and exercis are the most critical factors to your weight loss. Fat Burners will only raise your base metabolic rate by 10% if using Clenbuterol, 4-5% if using good quality pharma ECA, everything else will be around 3-4%. This includes the ones you have mentioned. If your BMR was 3500 calories (someone around 15st, average height and training 3-5 times per week), then an over the counter fat burner will account for about an extra 130-150 cals calories per day. which is about 1000 extra calories a week burned. and this is being very generous.

Add in extra training and cardio and you'll be on a winner.

your best bet is to work out your base BMR ere:

http://www.physiquefx.com/bmr-calculators/

now to burn 1lb of fat takes around 3,500 - 3,750 calories. Reducing your diet so it is 500 cals below BRM will shift a pound of fat a week. dropping it by 1000 a day will drop 2 pounds. Dont go much lower than this otherwise while you will lose weight it will be a higher percentage of muscle rather than fat. THen look at your cardio, and up the amount you do. If I really push myself I can burn 1000 cals in an hour, however my norm is around 800. This is when you can add in a fat-burner. As well as the fat-burning benefits many of them also help suppress appetite which is great for controlling cravings, and will help with the calorie restriction. Additionally they will give you a lift enabling you to work out better.

Do if you are losing 1000 cals per day using diet (7000 cals per week), you so an extra 2 hours of cardio (1600 cals) and add in a fat burner (1000) then you will account for an additional 9600 calories loss a week - which is about 2.6 pounds of fat a week. THis will also be mainly fat rather than catabolising muscle as well.

OK - all of the good fat burners out there are based on one of about 5 or 6 compounds, which I have provided 5 guides to:

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

Rauwolscine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

1,3 DimethylAmylAmine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

Synephrine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/164458-synephrine-comprehensive-guide.html

Now moving on to targeted fat loss. Through exercise alone, fat will be lost uniformly across the body, the same is true for most of the compounds above. However Rauwolscine targets the Alpha-2 receptor (the science is in the articles), and these are at their highest concentration in long term adipose fat, specifically in eth gluto-femoral and abdominal regions. Thats Butt and Gut fat! 

My recommendation would be to do a little more research - have a quick look at the articles, even if it is only to look at the supplements section of each to see what products contain what.

Additionally I have run a LOT of these over the last 12 months and have reviewed the last two of them. These were Dexaprine and Warrior Blaze. Please see these reviews below.

Dexaprine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html

Blaze: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/168227-warrior-blaze-unsponsored-review.html

Good Luck and let us know how you go.

:thumb:


----------



## PureMuscle (Feb 15, 2010)

diggy, ive ready your reviews and all i can say is fantastic. Really good guide and very happy with what ive read. If i asked you what fat burner you would suggest to me what would it be? Have you ever tried / heard things about lipo 6? Currently on t6 btw and that seems to be alright, it does give mild shakes etc, but doesnt stop me sleeping.

thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

PureMuscle said:


> diggy, ive ready your reviews and all i can say is fantastic. Really good guide and very happy with what ive read. If i asked you what fat burner you would suggest to me what would it be? Have you ever tried / heard things about lipo 6? Currently on t6 btw and that seems to be alright, it does give mild shakes etc, but doesnt stop me sleeping.
> 
> thanks


Lipo-6 Black is the one to go for. It contains just about all the ones I have written about. Also contains 3,3 and 3,5 DiIodoTyronine (T2) which is a great addition to a fat burning stack. However if you do get it, try getting it through one of the board sponsors, they do good work on UK-M. For example through BBW:

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/nutrex-lipo-6-black-120-caps

I am not affiliated with any of them by the way!


----------



## PureMuscle (Feb 15, 2010)

Going to order some next week and see how i get on. Im confused at the dosage of how they should be taken, ive read someone its 3 caps in the monring and 3 caps afternoon, surely that cant be right?! When they seem pretty strong.

http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/catalogue/shop-by-category-fat-burners-thermogenics/nutrex-research-lipo-6-black-120-black-cap


----------



## allnatural923 (Oct 13, 2011)

BBWarehouse said:


> Not disagreeing with you really, as I agree *aiming* for spot reduction is pointless.....however I remember reading a study showing it did work. The effect of focusing on spot reduction however was next to pointless as you needed to do thousands of reps for that area to get 5% more fat burning in that area lol. I think from memory they tested it out by having guys do thousands of leg extensions on one leg, and none on the other, and measuring bodyfat afterwards.


funny that you mention that, because I just recently read over a study like that, saying it was possible to increase fat burning in an area by roughly 5% and had subjects train one arm and not the other one. The results were almost negligible, so I mean although it's technically possible, there isn't a point in aiming to do it.

Always good to pull up studies like that though  thanks


----------

